# rmconfig does not remove config from dependencies



## Pegasus711 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello

I did a `make config-recursive` on remmina which configured a ton of dependencies but doing a `make rmconfig` only removes config from the top level remmina port not the dependencies.

I know this because after doing a `rmconfig`when I redo `make config-recursive`, I am ONLY prompted for the config options for remmina NOT it's dependencies

Any ideas?


----------



## Datapanic (Aug 29, 2017)

use `make rmconfig-recursive` to remove config options for dependencies.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2017)

See ports(7):

```
rmconfig             Remove OPTIONS config for this port.

     rmconfig-recursive   Remove OPTIONS config for this port and all its
                          dependencies.
```


----------

